# Any one using glidden since the PPG buyout?



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

Wondering if the glidden paints are still the same or if PPG has screwed them up. Ultra-hide was good for low end stuff. Anyone using the new ultra-hide? What do you think about it?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I don't think any one has used Glidden.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Using some today. Just a kitchen repainted. After we strip the two layers of wallpaper. That was painted over. And for a change I feel the paint helped. Dry pulled all but the very last base paper. A coat of Gards mud and two coats of paint.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Funny you should ask
The glidden fortis ( old dulux Ici) was our favorite paint we have ever used 
I felt once the blue dulux label switched over to glidden professional label ( black red and white ) it changed instantly
It could have just been the horrible labels look

I miss that old dulux wall paint !
I am know just wondering if they are dumping ppg into the glidden pro cans now ?
There is a flat product glidden pro still has a label on ( I think it is 1200) that is some of the finest paint ever made for ceilings 
I have lost faith in ppg and it is a bit far to get to


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Huntercoatings said:


> Wondering if the glidden paints are still the same or if PPG has screwed them up. Ultra-hide was good for low end stuff. Anyone using the new ultra-hide? What do you think about it?


we use'm everyday. Ultra hide is still an amazing product, lifemaster is still good, and diamond had had a little hiccup but that was an entire batch that was messed up, since then the paint Is as good as ever.

Now we are getting the benefits of the PPG buyout. Using Pitt tech on all our trim and doors, and and looking for a good place to try out Pitt glaze, and breakthrough.


----------



## Huntercoatings (Aug 16, 2013)

journeymanPainter said:


> we use'm everyday. Ultra hide is still an amazing product, lifemaster is still good, and diamond had had a little hiccup but that was an entire batch that was messed up, since then the paint Is as good as ever.
> 
> Now we are getting the benefits of the PPG buyout. Using Pitt tech on all our trim and doors, and and looking for a good place to try out Pitt glaze, and breakthrough.


Glad to here. I think you'll really like breakthrough. It's my go to for cabinets!


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

I used the 440 glidden on a whole house. Gc bought materials...
I normally use pm200 or better so that's my benchmark. 
Funny how the glidden lines are 220 440 and 770.
Guess 440 is "like" pm400 which I only liked for flat ceilings Or cheap apartment wall paint. Not residential restoration.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> we use'm everyday. Ultra hide is still an amazing product, lifemaster is still good, and diamond had had a little hiccup but that was an entire batch that was messed up, since then the paint Is as good as ever.
> 
> Now we are getting the benefits of the PPG buyout. Using Pitt tech on all our trim and doors, and and looking for a good place to try out Pitt glaze, and breakthrough.


Not many Glidden users on PT. I've had good results with the products mentioned over the years also.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> Not many Glidden users on PT. I've had good results with the products mentioned over the years also.


Up here in the great white north we don't have many to choose from. When I started painting we only used Glidden, or sherwin williams, when I moved to the west coast I was introduced to general paint, and Cloverdale paint. GP, and Cloverdale are pretty crap products in my opinion. Sherwin is okay, but double our prices from dulux. Benjamin Moore isn't even close to being worth $70/gallon, and even though my two experiences with behr have been favorable I don't trust anyone in the paint department of the big box stores. After they ripped off a friend for $300 in material, and tried to BS me I don't believe anything they say about there products, and I can't trust that one gallon is the same as the last.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

journeymanPainter said:


> Benjamin Moore isn't even close to being worth $70/gallon, and even though my two experiences with behr have been favorable I don't trust anyone in the paint department of the big box stores. After they ripped off a friend for $300 in material, and tried to BS me I don't believe anything they say about there products, and I can't trust that one gallon is the same as the last.


Which BM product are you getting for $70/gal? Must be Aura? That really sucks if that's the best price they'll give you with a discount. I've been using quite a bit of Ben the last couple of years with some good results. I get it for $38/gal., but I like Regal for trim, doors, etc.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Which BM product are you getting for $70/gal? Must be Aura? That really sucks if that's the best price they'll give you with a discount. I've been using quite a bit of Ben the last couple of years with some good results. I get it for $38/gal., but I like Regal for trim, doors, etc.


Yup, aura. 

It's a good product, but not at that price.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I pay 50ish for Aura. It's worth it. Ultraspec is $20-25. Totally worth it.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> I pay 50ish for Aura. It's worth it. Ultraspec is $20-25. Totally worth it.


Not when i pay $20 for lifemaster, $35ish for diamond, and $35 for pitt tech


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> Not when i pay $20 for lifemaster, $35ish for diamond, and $35 for pitt tech


Except they smell way too much for today's expectations.
The customer specified Diamond and Lifemaster for a 21 story lived in condo building we are doing. The colour was pastel on the walls and dark on the doors.
There were complaints about the smell, we had to change to Ultraspec for the walls.
We have been using Diamond and Kitchen and bath in the last few homes we are doing.
Painters don't like the smell when ventilation is not very good.
Because of headaches after painting a purple bathroom, I sent a painter home.
Also the reds absolutely need a grey primer, not if Aura or Select.
Oranges do not hide very well either, so this paint is getting to be very expensive.

I am sure you make it work since you have a lot of experience with it,
and you are happy with it obviously
but our little experiment with it is over.
Our painters and the majority of customers want Benjamin Moore.
So the few dollars of savings on what is 11% of the bill is not worth it.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

George Z said:


> Except they smell way too much for today's expectations.
> The customer specified Diamond and Lifemaster for a 21 story lived in condo building we are doing. The colour was pastel on the walls and dark on the doors.
> There were complaints about the smell, we had to change to Ultraspec for the walls.
> We have been using Diamond and Kitchen and bath in the last few homes we are doing.
> ...


Red's, yellows, and oranges we use accents.

Lifemaster is a lie voc paint but one you start throwing colourants in there all bets are off. I haven't noticed a smell to diamond, but man does Pitt Tech smell.


----------



## Hissing Cobra (Feb 24, 2014)

About 8 years ago, the Benjamin Moore dealer in my town went out of business. As a result, I switched over to Glidden paints. At first I was impressed with them but as time went on my opinion changed drastically. I had a job where the primer was applied and allowed to dry for 24 hours, and then the 1st coat of paint went on (also allowed to dry for 24 hours). On day # 3, I applied the 2nd coat of paint and shortly thereafter I began to see little bubbles pop up in certain areas. I didn't think much of them and expected them to lay down and become invisible (I've seen that before). Well, after 48 hours those bubbles were still there. A sanding, re-patching and another 24 hours to dry took place before I went back to sand/touch up. The sanding went o.k. but as soon as I applied the paint, it bubbled in the same areas. I could not for the life of me figure it out. I will say that it was only the 2nd coat that was bubbling. The primer and 1st coat remained intact. I had this problem two more times on other jobs, as well as the 2nd coat not sticking to the first coat too well. This is why I no longer use Glidden paints. 

I'm not the only one with this problem. If you google Glidden paint problems, you'll find that there's hundreds of complaints about it.

Lucky for me, Aubuchon Hardware began to carry the Benjamin Moore brand and since we have one in my town, I've switched back over to them. No more issues whatsoever. It's twice the price but well worth it for peace of mind and quality.


----------



## A Better Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

Hissing Cobra said:


> About 8 years ago, the Benjamin Moore dealer in my town went out of business. As a result, I switched over to Glidden paints. At first I was impressed with them but as time went on my opinion changed drastically. I had a job where the primer was applied and allowed to dry for 24 hours, and then the 1st coat of paint went on (also allowed to dry for 24 hours). On day # 3, I applied the 2nd coat of paint and shortly thereafter I began to see little bubbles pop up in certain areas. I didn't think much of them and expected them to lay down and become invisible (I've seen that before). Well, after 48 hours those bubbles were still there. A sanding, re-patching and another 24 hours to dry took place before I went back to sand/touch up. The sanding went o.k. but as soon as I applied the paint, it bubbled in the same areas. I could not for the life of me figure it out. I will say that it was only the 2nd coat that was bubbling. The primer and 1st coat remained intact. I had this problem two more times on other jobs, as well as the 2nd coat not sticking to the first coat too well. This is why I no longer use Glidden paints.
> 
> I'm not the only one with this problem. If you google Glidden paint problems, you'll find that there's hundreds of complaints about it.
> 
> Lucky for me, Aubuchon Hardware began to carry the Benjamin Moore brand and since we have one in my town, I've switched back over to them. No more issues whatsoever. It's twice the price but well worth it for peace of mind and quality.


What substrate were you painting? Latex primer and paint right?

You didn't mention sq. footage of job or how many hours it cost you. Was it tragic?

Can you be more specific about which Glidden product you were using? I really like(d) Dulux [but now use mostly SW, BM (if/ when a better local rep) and Mythic, when their testing lab was headquartered here (no-voc)] and Glidden's products in general.

I still wonder about the bonding of the prime coat ([how] did you clean surfaces prior to priming?) OR perhaps problem(s) between primer & initial paint coat bonding. There are (only so many) reasons why paint bubbles (on interior surfaces), only one of which is the products themselves.

Bubbling paint film sucks.


----------



## A Better Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

Both Sherwin Williams and Benjamin Moore are (known to be) [overly] expensive. 

The painter (many times these days, depending on dealer, store or locality) these days is often reduced to customer or foe.

Painters once mixed colors/ paints and probably got the stuff for a better percentage-price [back then].


----------



## A Better Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

Phinnster said:


> ...
> The glidden fortis ( old dulux Ici) was our favorite paint we have ever used...


Me too


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I was kind of irritated when they did the switch here. The PPG store closed and now the ICI/Glidden/PPG store is all combined, I had to go back through all my stuff to get my pricing straightened out. Maybe they are trying to drive me to SW.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Hissing Cobra said:


> About 8 years ago, the Benjamin Moore dealer in my town went out of business. As a result, I switched over to Glidden paints. At first I was impressed with them but as time went on my opinion changed drastically. I had a job where the primer was applied and allowed to dry for 24 hours, and then the 1st coat of paint went on (also allowed to dry for 24 hours). On day # 3, I applied the 2nd coat of paint and shortly thereafter I began to see little bubbles pop up in certain areas. I didn't think much of them and expected them to lay down and become invisible (I've seen that before). Well, after 48 hours those bubbles were still there. A sanding, re-patching and another 24 hours to dry took place before I went back to sand/touch up. The sanding went o.k. but as soon as I applied the paint, it bubbled in the same areas. I could not for the life of me figure it out. I will say that it was only the 2nd coat that was bubbling. The primer and 1st coat remained intact. I had this problem two more times on other jobs, as well as the 2nd coat not sticking to the first coat too well. This is why I no longer use Glidden paints.
> 
> I'm not the only one with this problem. If you google Glidden paint problems, you'll find that there's hundreds of complaints about it.
> 
> Lucky for me, Aubuchon Hardware began to carry the Benjamin Moore brand and since we have one in my town, I've switched back over to them. No more issues whatsoever. It's twice the price but well worth it for peace of mind and quality.


It was not the primer, the first coat, moisture, damp mud, skim coat, humidity etc. The second finish coat resin attacks and softens the first coat and causes small blisters or bubbles. No paint company will admit this happens. When you see it happen, you have to oil prime with Cover Stain to act as a barrier primer. Then apply your topcoat. The bubbles have a very characteristic size and look. Happens usually in higher quality latex with higher resin or better quality resin content.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I met with a client today that wanted their board room painted. It was previously painted with ICI paint and the only info the client could provide was that the color was 707 Soap Stone and the finish was eggshell. 

I stopped by a Glidden store and the manager recommend Ultra Hide 350 or 250 since you can no longer buy Ici paint. Since I don't have experience with either product I'm looking to PT members for advice as to which product they'd choose/recommend.

Also, the walls are Level 4.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The ultra hide 7700 is the best ceiling flat on the market. 

We use glidden ultra on lower end insurance jobs and NC. Great looking product, just not very washable. Amazing to use. 

Lifemaster semi gloss is an amazing trim paint. Not a fan of the eggshell for walls.

Kitchen and bath eggshell is where it's at for walls of people wanting washable. If hey have kids I make a point to use this.

As Jp said the Accents for deep base reds yellows and oranges is unreal. 

Xpert makes a great waterborne alkyd we use for all cabinets and any large trim packages we want to look like oil. 

Xpert also makes a line of mid range paints in flat eggshell and semi. It's decent, but smells like ball sweat.. No joke. It's gross. 

Not a huge fan of diamond. If a customer wants it, id just rather pay a bit more for aura.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

WJE, thanks for the insight the various Glidden paints. Based on your thoughts about Ultra, is there a different paint you'd recommend for Level 4 walls in an office environment? 

The trim and ceilings aren't being painted.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

PNW Painter said:


> WJE, thanks for the insight the various Glidden paints. Based on your thoughts about Ultra, is there a different paint you'd recommend for Level 4 walls in an office environment? The trim and ceilings aren't being painted.


We usually use ultra on commercial projects, but if it's more of a high traffic commercial job (doctors office, large waiting rooms etc) we use the kitchen and bath. More expensive, but more durable. 

The ultra eggshell is a low sheen eggshell. It has way less of a sheen than any other eggshell they make. Also note most of the deep base paints look a sheen higher when tinted (a deep brown in a flat finish looks more like an eggshell finish)


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Low-sheen is what I'm looking for because the current finish looks more like a flat than a typical eggshell finish. Based on your input I'll spec Ultra 250.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

PNW Painter said:


> Low-sheen is what I'm looking for because the current finish looks more like a flat than a typical eggshell finish. Based on your input I'll spec Ultra 250.


Here in canada we don't have the # 250 associated with it, rather 9400. The ceiling flat is 7700. But should be similar I imagine if not identical.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> Low-sheen is what I'm looking for because the current finish looks more like a flat than a typical eggshell finish. Based on your input I'll spec Ultra 250.


Lifemaster flat is very nice. Fairly durable, and touches up nicely. Diamond flat is extremely durable and touches up very nicely too. I only like to use ultra on commercial, abd low end work. Mars like crazy, not durable at all, but touches up like a dream.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

journeymanPainter said:


> Lifemaster flat is very nice. Fairly durable, and touches up nicely. Diamond flat is extremely durable and touches up very nicely too. I only like to use ultra on commercial, abd low end work. Mars like crazy, not durable at all, but touches up like a dream.


Agreed. Insurance resto and and commercial is out main use for ultra.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

has anyone here tried speedhide eggshell for walls?? Just curious what you thought of it in terms of coverage etc… any major drawbacks?


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Different Strokes said:


> has anyone here tried speedhide eggshell for walls?? Just curious what you thought of it in terms of coverage etc… any major drawbacks?


The manager at the store I use most often says it's absolute garbage abd not to touch it. She said the headaches aren't worth the price point. She said the coverage walls balls, and it doesn't hold up AT ALL


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

It sucks. Go with ultra-hide 150 flat eggshell or semi. Its a decent contractor grade paint. For high end ceilings i like the pittsburgh premium flat which PPG carries. Not a fan of manorhall.


----------



## TKbrush (Dec 30, 2014)

I have only painted glidden once, about 2 yrs ago. The home owner said that color was only made by glidden, was an eggshell for a kitchen. It painted fine, but took a long time to dry. My only complaint is i had to go to home depot to buy it. Also was the cheapest price ive ever seen for paint, 16dllrs and change.


----------



## Will22 (Feb 3, 2011)

*PNW*- Ultra Hide 250 is the 1200/1402/1406 line- very good product. Ultra Hide 350 is the 1201/1403/1407 line (flat/eggshell/semi gloss), which is an upgrade from 250. These Ultra Hides are better paints than the Ultra Hide 150, which is a very good commercial grade product line.

It is hard to say what changes PPG will make in the store product lines- this should be done soon. I hope that this is helpful to you.


----------



## bonzai03 (8 mo ago)

Huntercoatings said:


> Wondering if the glidden paints are still the same or if PPG has screwed them up. Ultra-hide was good for low end stuff. Anyone using the new ultra-hide? What do you think about it?


IT IS THE WORST PAINT... dont waste your $$


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

bonzai03 said:


> IT IS THE WORST PAINT... dont waste your $$


 We've been waiting 7 years for your opinion. Thank You.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Phinnster said:


> I am know just wondering if they are dumping ppg into the glidden pro cans now ?


 That would be a problem??  I LOVE PPG paints! Most, especially " SICO Evolution Interior Paint and Primer" and Manor Hall. PPG is the first company to make a truly, self priming finish paint! All the others were doing "paint & primer in one" *BUT* then you read the TDS and find out it's a lie. (I loved Timeless has been discontinued  )
DANG!! I've fallen for another ancient thread!! Dum-me


----------

